# Sudden walking problems



## paulcjones (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm brand new to the breed, and adopted an unknown breed dog from a rescue, that we believe is a vizsa - need a bit of advice.

We got her five days ago. She walked on a leash great. We did several 20, 30min walks a day to start. I took her to a local lake, on an extension leash, and it disintegrated on me, the spring loaded mechanism flew out and she bolted. I caught up to her, but she was pretty spooked. Obviously never using one of those again.

Today I took her back to the lake for the first time, on a regular leash, and she froze. Wouldn't budge. Would stand and shake, or just sit. She's done that on every walk for the remainder of the day - it's been hellish to get her to go to the bathroom. I don't have a fenced in yard (yet), so I can't let her off leash yet.

What tips do people have for helping her over whatever fear she's got, and getting her back to enjoying some walks? Frankly, I need the exercise too!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Put a 1ft leash on her in the house, and either just let her get used to it in the house. Or play happy games with her. Ignore the leash, lots of praise and happy voice for other thing she does correctly. Don't put any pressure on the leash while you're doing this. If she does well, make the leash a little bit longer, and repeat the process. Then start touching the leash. Touch the leash (If she stay happy), release the leash and praise and treats.
If she starts to freeze when you touched the leash. Just do a quick touch on it, don't say anything to her, and go about your business. Whatever you do don't throw a pity party for her.
I know this doesn't help you outside, but you have to start somewhere.
.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Our Sadie went through several time periods where she would not walk/ or stop mid walk /or run back to the house mid walk off-leash. One trick was to crouch down and call to her in relay fashion between my wife and me. A jackrabbit surprising her running full speed at her around a blind corner made that location a hurdle for quite a while thereafter. I wish I had a solution but it was something that was an issue off and on with her. A caution that if your gal is stubborn and won't get off a sofa or out of your car be careful not to force her or she may bite.


----------

